# Three old houses, Lorong Raja Chulan, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, January 2017



## HughieD (Jan 16, 2017)

*1. The History*
Can’t find a single bit of info about these abandoned houses on the web anywhere!

*2. The Explore*
Been to KL twice before. There is almost a zero urbex scene there and all pre-trip research turned up a blank in the past. Hence it was very much a case of getting out there and seeing what you could find. The first time I managed to find a few places. The second time I only came across one place. This time, however, I came across some interesting sites. This is the first of a handful of reports from my third visit to Malaysia’s capital city. It’s a pretty modern place but if you look carefully you can find things. I’d seen a picture of this place on the web and knew it was in a green space not too far from the KL Tower. After a bit of searching I find the roofless old colonial house on Lorong Raja Chulan…and found a bonus couple of other abandoned more modern houses and garage to boot. Ironically they were just a short walk from my hotel. Foolishly I’d not put no insect repellent on so the local mosquitoes got something of a feast.

*3. The Pictures:*
This is the oldest and worst (but, arguably, most photogenic) of the three houses. In its time it would have been a quite a stylish place:


img9983 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0012 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Now completely roofless:


img0015 by HughieDW, on Flickr

…and with a range of out-buildings too:


img0016 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0018 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The arches are very nice:


img0020 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9984 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Covered in vine they are ridiculously photogenic:


img9985 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Up the road there’s a garage:


img9991 by HughieDW, on Flickr

On closer inspection…


img9999 by HughieDW, on Flickr

…there’s an old car in there:


img0004 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Next is the second house which is the best condition of the three and pretty much sealed-up:


img9990 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9994 by HughieDW, on Flickr

On to the third house which, condition-wise is somewhere in between the other two:


img0010 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The road sign looks new and looks out of place:


img9992 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0001 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0006 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0009 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9993 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Inside it’s pretty grim:


img9997 by HughieDW, on Flickr

..with little of interest:


img9998 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9988 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Overall, an interesting little explore. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 17, 2017)

I really enjoyed them.as usual something different from you mate


----------



## HughieD (Jan 18, 2017)

Mikeymutt said:


> I really enjoyed them.as usual something different from you mate



Cheers Mikey. A couple or three more to come from this neck 'o the woods.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 23, 2017)

A few more of this place from my mobile:


Lorong Rajan Chulan 8 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Lorong Rajan Chulan 1 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Lorong Rajan Chulan 2 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Lorong Rajan Chulan 3 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Lorong Rajan Chulan 5 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Lorong Rajan Chulan 6 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD (Jan 11, 2018)

UPDATE: Checked this place today and it's all been bull-dozed :-(


20180111_101908 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 11, 2018)

Well, at least you made a photographic record of those houses.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 11, 2018)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Well, at least you made a photographic record of those houses.



Glad I did now! This was a really nice little time-capsule in the sprawling metropolis that is KL :-(

At least the heritage houses round the corner are still there. Revisit report coming soon...


----------

